

Think Cloud means Elasticity? You're doing it wrong - krallin
http://blog.scalr.com/post/55282623979/cloud-native-if-you-think-cloud-is-just-about

======
krallin
This is meant to be a series, so the second article (which talks about the
Image Store) is found here: [http://blog.scalr.com/post/55282745486/cloud-
native-the-imag...](http://blog.scalr.com/post/55282745486/cloud-native-the-
image-store) (Didn't want to spam post!)

------
SebastianStadil
I think it was Randy Bias that introduced the idea of pets vs cattle. See his
presentation at [http://www.slideshare.net/randybias/architectures-for-
open-a...](http://www.slideshare.net/randybias/architectures-for-open-and-
scalable-clouds)

